

Show HN: Dependapal – Use Implicit Peer Pressure to Make Progress on Your Goals - cjrd
http://www.dependapal.com

======
personjerry
I'm not sure this is a good idea. Have you ever told a bunch of friends you
were going to do something? It actually makes you want to do it less and less,
because then if you screw it up, you think everyone will know.

~~~
cjrd
Good point, I don't like telling _a bunch_ of friends that I'm trying to do
something. I built this site because I work in a lot of two-person
collaborations, and I wanted consistent reminders to share progress with the
other person.

------
saurabhnanda
Please look up Dependal. It's a medicine to control an upset stomach / loose
motions. You might want to re-think your project name.

~~~
cjrd
Excellent! How about: DependaPal - stop s---ing on your goals?

------
sergiotapia
Make this a facebook app and publicly embarrass the user if he misses a goal
on his timeline and this will go viral.

~~~
cjrd
Ha, I might give this a shot :-)

~~~
t9876
More pressure is not necessarily better. Peoples brains work differently.

I would never use the app if it posted on facebook, whereas finding people
with the same problem who _can 't_ embarrass me in front of my friends
(because they don't know them) is more useful. Not saying the facebook version
wouldn't be useful for some people, but I bet there are also lots of people
who wouldnt' touch it with a barge pole. You might want to consider two
separate ones.

------
Spearchucker
Whatever happened to doing and completing something because its important to
you? This strikes me as seeking approval/validation from others, which I'm not
sure would make me feel so good about myself if I indulged in...

~~~
sleep-less
Willpower is the greatest force in our world and 99.999999% of us have a
limited quantity of it. Drugs, alcohol, tobacco addiction; overeating and lack
of exercise; not working or studying hard enough. Are you really trying to say
anybody can overcome those by "doing and completing something because its
important to you"?

~~~
JacobJans
Actually, if something is important enough to someone, they are always
motivated to do it. Period. No tricks needed. Of course, it's not often in
life that one finds things that are that important. Some people never find
such things. And that is sad, and sadly common.

~~~
Houshalter
Clearly you have never had to deal with procrastination.

------
andy10
How is this different from [http://www.stickk.com/](http://www.stickk.com/)?

~~~
lincolnq
There's a fairly healthy ecosystem of commitment contract sites. I associate
Stickk with one particular format which is contracts with money on the line by
a specific date. It looks like DependaPal is more along the lines of checking
in with a friend to keep you in line.

My favorite of these is Beeminder which doesn't have the social features, but
it does a great job of graphing your progress and putting money on the line as
you go off track in the short term.

------
gingerrr
Strongly reminded of South Park's 'accountabilibuddy'. Did not work so well.

------
wslh
I work the other way, if I have an important project I keep it "stealth" to
move forward until it is ready (in my opinion).

